# Car washing during hosepipe ban



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all,

How are you all keeping your cars in pristine condition during the hosepipe ban?

It would be nice to hear some of your ideas.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No hose pipe ban up north


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Get yourself one of these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Washmatik-Cle ... 664wt_1185


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No hose pipe ban up north


Thats because you don't have running water yet...sorry, streams don't count................. :lol:

How have you got internet access :?: , do you work in a library.......... :-* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Simple, Karcher connected directly to a water container. (with a 4' length of hosepipe*)

*The ban only stops you from using the hosepipe connected to a tap.


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

hi Gizmo,

Maybe a silly question, but how big a container do you need? Does the karcher consume litres or water per minute or something?

thanks for your help...seems so simple!

Regards

Jeff


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd definitely give Optimum No-Rinse a look, could save you so much time and hassle and can give some brilliant results


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

jeffrao said:


> hi Gizmo,
> 
> Maybe a silly question, but how big a container do you need? Does the karcher consume litres or water per minute or something?
> 
> ...


Just a normal size water butt does my 2 cars and a van.still with some to spare.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

jeffrao said:


> hi Gizmo,
> 
> Maybe a silly question, but how big a container do you need? Does the karcher consume litres or water per minute or something?
> 
> ...


I have an 8ltr (water sprayer) container and I can manage to wash my estate by filling it just once (so about 15ltrs used to rinse, before and after washing).

A 25ltr container would be IMO perfect.


----------

